# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Bots and Programs > [Bot] Are there any other bots BESIDES MMOMinion/MMOViper?

## xxomen911xx

The title says it all. I've tried both and one is offline for the past few days and the other does not have background mode.:confused:

I'm sure there's others out there wanting to know if there's actually a different selection from these two.

----------


## archlord12345

No just wait ..

----------


## Lavillana

There was a GW2buddy, but I'm not sure if it is still around. You can google it and find more information.

----------


## nippel

offline? minion it never was offline, just after patches it may happen for some hours

----------

